# Funny/ witty one liners



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Let me start off with a few:
*****************

Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder. 

He who laughs last thinks slowest. 

Friends may come and go, but enemies tend to accumulate. 

1,000,000 sperms and you were the fastest?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Excuse me, I'm wanted back on planet earth. (Woody Allen).

An old feminist one...
The fastest way to a man's heart is through his stomach.

Good looking people turn me off. My self included (Patrick Swayze).


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Slim Shady said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


Stella vision!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> An old feminist one...
> The fastest way to a man's heart is through his stomach.


Here is another feminist one-liner:

"All men are potenial rapists!" :um

A cheerful lot to be sure.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Sometimes I lie awake at night, and I ask, 'Where have I gone wrong?'
Then a voice says to me, 'This is going to take more than one night.'
~Charlie Brown


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

^ I think that's the best quote I've ever heard in my life.


----------

